
Rails 5 released - claudiob
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2016/6/30/Rails-5-0-final/
======
runesoerensen
No it has not been released yet and the link doesn't currently work.

It's fair to assume that it will be soon considering this PR
[https://github.com/rails/weblog/pull/68](https://github.com/rails/weblog/pull/68),
but there's no reason to post news ahead of time.

